# سؤال عن العمل مهندس تخطيط فى مجموعة البسامى



## ataa sheko (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا جيلى فرصة عمل فى مجموعة محمد منصور البسامي للتجارة والمقاولات فى جدة كمهندس تخطيط ومتابعة انا اريد الاستفسار عن الشركة وتعاملها مع المهندسين والسكن واى تفاصيل اخرى واتمنى ان اقابل شخص يعمل فيها 
لان عقدى فيه ان السكن فى غرفة ل3 الى 4 افراد وهم يقولون ان هذا فقط كلام فى العقد ولكن السكن تكون فى غرفة مع شخص على الاكثر 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## TOTA255 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*اتصل بى*

اتصل لاشرح لك م المشاريع بالمجموعة سابقا 
تامر مدير
01519156891


----------



## mos (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بصفة عامة بالسعودية 
من الصعب أن يكون السكن بالوصف المذكور صادر من مؤسسة تلبى طموعات مهندس يتعامل مع التخطيط والعلوم الحديثة

وأرجو أن تصر على الأفضل وستحصل عليه 
إنشاء الله


----------



## elzamarany (7 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اعمل في السعوديه وليس في المجموعه اولا اذا كنت انت مهندس لا بد من توفير غرفه خاصه بك واذا كنت مساح فيكون غرفه ثناائيه وهذا علي الاكثر او شقه خاصه وذلك للعائله وكذالك الاستقدام العائله عليهم وتذاكر الطيران للعائله والتامين امايذكر في العقد ارفضه وهذا غير مقبول بالمره لان اي بنود بتكتب في العقد بتلتزم بها يعني لومكتوب في العقد 3او4 في الغرفه هتلتزم بذالك اذا وافقت متنساش تتفق علي بدل الاتصالات وكذالك كيفيقة الانتقال هتستلم سياره ولا ايه وكذالك تذاكر الطيران عليه ولا تخصم منك وكذالك قيمة الفيزه لا تخصم من راتبك بعد ذالك ملحوظه هامه اي بنود تتفق عليها لابد من كتابتها في العقد ضروري وتقراء العقد جيداااااااااااا والبنود الغير متفق عليها تلغي من العقد .................اخوك المهندس :علي الزمراني
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله.


----------



## ataa sheko (7 سبتمبر 2011)

انا شاكر جدا لكل من رد على وجزاكم كل خير على ذلك 
هناك سؤال هل صحيح ان العقد فورمه ثابته لكل المهندسين ولا ممكن يكون فى بند فى عقد مختلف عن مهندس اخر ولا اعنى الراتب ولكن مثلا السكن المواصلات اى هل سهل حذف واضافة اى بند


----------



## mos (8 سبتمبر 2011)

أخى الكريم 
طبعا يمكن التعديل 
وليشطب فقط على عدد الأشخاص وتكتب عدد واح

وتخيل لو أرادوا مضايتك وأسكنوك مع 3 أشخاص من جنسية أخرى غير عربية وبسريرين دورين 
الموضوع لن يكون كفاح وتحمل المشاق وما إلى ذلك فعندما تظهر المعاملة الغير طموحة لن تستطع تحمل التوابع والعواقب أبدا

أرجوك لاتتلهف وأتصل بالباشمهندس tota255 الذى كتب رقم هاتفه أعلاه


مع خالص الشكر


----------



## meneim1985 (4 مايو 2012)

*م/ عبدالمنعم (مهندس بمجموعة البسامي سابقا)*

واحشني كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير والله يا باشمهندس تامر والله نفسي اشوف حضرتك والمهندس ماهر فؤاد كمان انا تليفوني 01016159935


----------



## المسافر الحزين 6 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

واللة انا طاهر ونفسى اشوف المندس تامر والمندس ماهر والمندس عبدالمنعم ودة رقم تلفونى01201584146


----------

